# Re-labeling laws (US)



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry if this question has been asked to death...I can't find a direct answer though.

I plan on printing on AA2001 shirts. Their brand tag and contents/etc tag are together, so when I remove the label to put my own in, any info on the tags will be removed.

What do I legally have to have on a tag for a shirt I make and resell? Does the tag have to be any specific place? 
Anything else I should be concerned with?

Thanks guys!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You need basically all the important information from the tag you are removing. 

Your company or brand name
Your RN# or full legal company name
Fiber content
Country of Origin
Washing/care instructions.

Here are full rules: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center

Country of origin label must be on the inside back neck. So unless you are doing 2 labels, may as well put everything there.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

splathead said:


> You need basically all the important information from the tag you are removing.
> 
> Your company or brand name
> Your RN# or full legal company name
> ...



Thanks!
That link is intense haha.

Definitely going to need to learn more about this before I move forward.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

Legally do I have to put the shirt size on the neck label or can it be somewhere else?

I want to do some unique things with labeling and just curious if I can have the size in a different spot.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

capnb said:


> Legally do I have to put the shirt size on the neck label or can it be somewhere else?


Legally the only thing that has to be on the neck is country of origin. You can put all other required information elsewhere.


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Most retailers and consumers expect the size in the neck. Makes it easy to display for the retailer and easy to find the right size for the consumer. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

splathead said:


> Legally the only thing that has to be on the neck is country of origin. You can put all other required information elsewhere.


Thanks! that's what I thought but I wanted to be sure


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

NeonTees said:


> Most retailers and consumers expect the size in the neck. Makes it easy to display for the retailer and easy to find the right size for the consumer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


Not trying to be the brand that everyone expects.
And I know several higher end brands who do not have the size in the neck. I just wasn't sure if there were any restrictions or laws regarding it


----------



## lordisgood (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a question in regards to this one... I am going to be cutting the tags out of the Gildan G200 series and depending on what color you get can depend on which country of origin it came from...

Do I have to make new screens for each different country? I believe they have 6 all over the world... so that means a total of 30 screens!!

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lordisgood said:


> I have a question in regards to this one... I am going to be cutting the tags out of the Gildan G200 series and depending on what color you get can depend on which country of origin it came from...
> 
> Do I have to make new screens for each different country? I believe they have 6 all over the world... so that means a total of 30 screens!!


Yes, you have to put on the country that is shown on the original label.

It shouldn't be 30 screens though. Why aren't you ganging multiple labels on 1 screen? Labels are not that big where it needs its own screen.


----------



## lordisgood (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes your right... I just mean 30 different designs... Ok well that stinks... Maybe ill rethink doing that

Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lordisgood said:


> Maybe ill rethink doing that


6 countries of origin does not sound right. Are you sure? You've ordered samples of your colors?


----------



## lordisgood (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I dont know exactly but I have 3 of my shirts in front of me and one is from Nicaragua, the other from Honduras, and the 3rd from Haiti... All the same G200 style just different colors... haha


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

lordisgood said:


> Well I dont know exactly but I have 3 of my shirts in front of me and one is from Nicaragua, the other from Honduras, and the 3rd from Haiti... All the same G200 style just different colors... haha


This is why I'm getting AA...haha


----------



## lordisgood (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah that would be nice... But their shirts are like triple the price... This self tagging is more of a luxury item than anything... I just cant really raise my prices =/

I just cant believe Gildan separates their warehouses by colors


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lordisgood said:


> Well I dont know exactly but I have 3 of my shirts in front of me and one is from Nicaragua, the other from Honduras, and the 3rd from Haiti... All the same G200 style just different colors... haha


Order samples before you jump through too many hoops. If you acquired these 3shirts over time, that could be the reason for different countries, not because they are different colors.


----------



## lordisgood (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I might give Gildan a call and see what they have to say... I cant really avoid ordering shirts over time due to replenishing inventory... This might be more of a hassle than anything


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lordisgood said:


> Yeah I might give Gildan a call and see what they have to say... I cant really avoid ordering shirts over time due to replenishing inventory... This might be more of a hassle than anything


It's quite common for manufacturers to change countries where their shirts are made. That comes with the territory. Even American Apparel is thinking about making their shirts in China.


----------



## capnb (Jan 23, 2013)

splathead said:


> It's quite common for manufacturers to change countries where their shirts are made. That comes with the territory. Even American Apparel is thinking about making their shirts in China.


I know...and they better not.
80% of their wholesale business is from brands who want US made clothing


----------

